# 4 month old chi urinating on my lap and husbands normal?



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,
Well Gizmo decided to pee on my husband's lap last night with no warning. Before that he was trying to lick my hubby's face. Then after he urinated on my hubby, I then took him to his playpen and he then barked three times at my hubby as he ran to the bathroom to get cleaned up. I have also been urinated on twice with Gizmo, without any warnings. My concern is, is this normal for a chi pup? Or should I worry about behavioral or medical problems? I hope he is not trying to be dominant :^( but it sure does not seem like submission urination? I am at a loss, he usually comes when he is called and obeys my commands. Any advice you can give would be so appreciated. I am taking him to the Vet Tuesday for his last round of shots and will bring this up at the appointment.
Thanks chi lovers!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

It very may well be that he is trying to be dominant, but I would still ask the vet. My best friends husband came over one time and Fudge ran over to him licked him for awhile and then proceeded to lift his leg and pee on him. lol It was hilarious at the time, but lets just say her husband hasn't been back over since. I hope it is nothing serious. I have never had a dog that would pee on me so I am just guessing that its a dominant thing.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

How excited was Gizmo when he peed on hubby? It might not be submission urination but excitement urination instead. Here's a little bit about it that I found on the web:

*Excitement Urination*
Excitement urination occurs most often during greetings and playtime and is not accompanied by submissive posturing. Excitement urination usually resolves on its own as a dog matures, as long as it isn’t made worse by punishment or inadvertent reinforcement.

Your dog may have an excitement urination problem if:

• Urination occurs when your dog is excited; for example, during greetings or duringplaytime.
• Your dog is less than 1 year old.
What to do if your dog has an excitement urination problem:

• Keep greetings low key.
• Don’t punish or scold him.
• To avoid accidents, play and greet outdoors until the problem is resolved.
• Take your dog to the veterinarian to rule out medical reasons for the behavior.
• Until the problem resolves, you might want to protect your carpet by placing a plastic drop cloth or an absorbent material in the entryway where accidents are most likely to occur. Alternatively, you can purchase “doggie diapers” at your local pet supply store.
• Ignore him until he’s calm.

Does that sound like what he was doing? I can't think of anything else it would be other than medical, although it doesn't really sound medical either.


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Our poodle when she was a baby did that once but she grew out of it. On the other hand my mother had this disagreeable little dog that would always pee on us but his was a dominance thing. Yuck!!! I'd give him a bit of time. It might just be a one time thing and he'll grow out of it.


----------



## Orson Welles (Sep 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice! I can't wait to ask the Vet too. I hope it's not dominance  I bought so many books on puppy training to prevent dominance; I never greet him excitedly when I first see him, never give into his cries when he is in the playpen, I make him do tricks for every treat and food and I stop play when I want too. He listens to me when I yell at him, comes to me. He does bark or sometimes whimpers at me while I’m working on the PC. I love having him in my lap. He is very affectionate with strangers once they get on his level and he follows me everywhere. Maybe he'll do better after getting neutered.


----------

